# Newbie!



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello! Joined the TT club today by purchasing this beauty!

Looking forward to getting started on smartening it up. Any tips/advice would be great!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hello and welcome!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mia, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Mia, welcome


----------



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome Mia, your car looks great 8)


----------



## Mia_2407 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks cloud! I'm really happy with it. Hoping to lower it soon.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome along


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Mia

Welcome the forum nice car


----------

